
Building the Infinite Matrix of Tamagotchis - e12e
http://hackaday.com/2015/11/24/building-the-infinite-matrix-of-tamagotchis/
======
buserror
Sprite_tm is a good friend, that project has been brewing for a little while,
all because of that xkcd cartoon! Next step is to have multiple servers
running multiple Tama, and create a REAL singularity! :-)

